# hd4870 temp



## narasimhan (Jun 22, 2009)

hi guys. this is my first post in this forum.
yesterday i downloaded gpu z 0.3.4 and installed it. my config is this
Processor:amd phenom quad 940BE
motherboard: BIOSTAR TFORCE TA790GXB
Ram: transcend 4gb ddr2 800mhz
Graphics card: powercolor hd 4870 1gb
harddisk:Western Digital Sata2 640 GB(16 MB Buffer)
smps: corsair vx450
cabinet: CoolerMaster Centurion 590
monitor: Samsung 22inch 2233SW
dvd writer: samsung sata
speaker: Altec vs4121
keyboard/mouse: logitech
ups: APC 1100W

i have not oc'd anything.
i want to know whether the following readings are optimum( taken at full 100% load while playing gta 4 at max settings) and what does each name refers to.
gpu temp:60c
gpu temp(dispio) 60c
gpu temp(memio) 79c
gpu temp(shadercore) 58c

i forgot to take screenshot. i'll take it and upload it tomorrow. 
sorry if this query has already been answered.
thanks in advance


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 22, 2009)

Those temps are totally normal.

GPU Temp: Your Graphics Processing Unit temperature
DISPIO: Display I/O temp?
MEMIO: Memory temp
SHADERCORE: Your shader core temp.

Anything under 90C is safe for the new generation of cards.  People usually shoot for under 70C.

The one thing I see is your memory getting kinda warm.  You could grab some memory heatsinks and cool those down a bit.

And  Welcome to TPU!


----------



## narasimhan (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks for the quick reply. actually maybe full settings for gta 4 is too much. i'll reduce it to medium and check again tomorrow. crysis runs well and the temps are below 70c even at full settings.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 22, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it at all.  All those components are made to withstand high temperatures.  Both ATi and nVidia have set their fans to spin at a very low speed until they get to around 70C (then they begin to spin up slowly) to opt for quieter cards rather than cooler cards.  If you don't mind the noise, you can use a software program to speed up the fan (Radeon BIOS Editor) and flash your card with it.  There are also other safer options if you're uncomfortable with flashing.


----------



## narasimhan (Jun 22, 2009)

i'll just leave it cause i don't want to complicate things. it's not even a week since i bought this pc. so i'll just leave it until it causes any major heating problem.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't believe it will.  Graphics cards are the hottest parts of a modern computer nowadays, so as long as nothing goes too high above the 90's, you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## narasimhan (Jun 23, 2009)

actually my friend said that the main gpu temp is the one i should look at and no need to look at other temps as this gives the temp of the whole gpu. since this gpu temp doesn't exceed 60c(even at 100% load). so do i need to take into account the high gpu temp(memio) 79c?

 one more question. 
will the life of gpu be affected if i run it(gpu temp(memio) 79c) at this temp for more than 4hrs everyday.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 23, 2009)

MEMIO is probably the memory temp, aka not part of the GPU, but if that gets over 90C, you're still in trouble.

And no.  Like I said, all components are perfectly capable at running under 90C.  We here at TPU just like things cooler


----------



## narasimhan (Jun 23, 2009)

ok thanks


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 23, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> so as long as nothing goes too high above the 90's, .




make that 100C.

AFAIK, all current modern GPUs can operate perfectly fine up to the 100C mark (and most are speced to this heat range from the manufacturer). . . it's after you pass 100C you start running into issues (up until the HD4000 series, it wasn't unusual to have brand new cards running in the 80C-100C range). . . thankfully, considering modern hardware, the GPU just locks up at that max-thermal point, and you end up with either a SYS crash, or reboot.

But, as I've held true, great cooling is passive overclocking . . . the cooler you can get a component to run, the faster it'll run, and the more stable as well.


Not sure on the V-DRAM heat specs, though . . . you could always google the module P/N and find the white sheet or spec .pdf on the unit . . .  DRAM thermal specs can vary from one manufacturer to the next, as well as vary based upon the quality of the unit itself . . . but, typically, DRAM can handle warmer temps just fine.


----------



## nafets (Jun 23, 2009)

Gpu temp - Overall main GPU temperature
Gpu temp (DISPIO) - DISP I/O temperature (Subsection of RV770 core)
Gpu temp (MEMIO) - MEM I/O temperature (Subsection of RV770 core)
Gpu temp (SHADERCORE) - SHADERCORE temperature (Subsection of RV770 core)

Your temps are fine Nara. Just focus on the first GPU temp reading. MEMIO will always be the hottest (by quite a bit) of the four, and this is normal. Keeping MEMIO under 100C is ideal.

There is no actual memory temperature sensor, and it's doubtful you'd have temperature problems specifically with the GDDR5 anyways, unless you're doing some serious overclocking.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks nafets, I had an idea these might be subsections of the core, but I wasn't sure.

Bottom line, you've got nothing to worry about for your temps


----------



## narasimhan (Jun 23, 2009)

thanks guys. perhaps i could play gta4 with full graphics and HD resolution after all.


----------



## narasimhan (Jun 23, 2009)

i've been playing gta 4 at full settings for the past 2hrs and here's the max temps
gpu temp:61c
gpu temp(dispio) 59c
gpu temp(memio) 82c
gpu temp(shadercore) 60c

these are the extreme temps. within 30 min of playing it reaches these temps and stays for as long as i play. then once i close the game within seconds(say 10sec) they return to normal temps
gpu temp:52c
gpu temp(dispio) 50c
gpu temp(memio) 61c
gpu temp(shadercore) 49c

so i think its ok.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 23, 2009)

nothing wrong with these temps..... you can enjoy your games, No problem!

Btw, welcome to TPU!


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 23, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Those temps are totally normal.
> 
> GPU Temp: Your Graphics Processing Unit temperature
> DISPIO: Display I/O temp?
> ...




+1 for that , and danger temp is over 100c , max temp i think 120c "dead temp"
welcome to TPU


----------



## narasimhan (Jun 23, 2009)

ok thanks guys.


----------

